# Is it too cold for my goldfish and plecos?



## OhMandy (Feb 19, 2013)

We just moved my 6 goldfish and 2 plecos tank into the fireplace.  The temp is reading about 55 degrees. Everyone seems happy, they are swimming and eating but sometimes one or two of them rest on the bottom for a while. Last night, one of my plecos was trying to eat fish food though, which I have never seen him do before. I dropped an algae pellet in there and he ate some of that, but so did the fish. I'm finding conflicting info on temperature. Some say goldfish are great in cold water, plecos need warm water, others say they are all good in cold tanks, the guy at the store told me a pleco can live in a toilet because they are so hearty.  I wonder if a heater is in order? Or leave them be as long as they seem okay? 

The thing is, this is a 50 gallon tank. The guy I bought them from 3 years ago said they would be fine all together and they always have been, but I really think they need a bigger tank. I'm thinking of setting up a pond for the goldfish in the backyard, but I am crazy nervous about it. I don't want them to get eaten- our yard is fenced but we have owls and hawks around here, plus raccoons and cats who could get around the fence. 

So, if I'm not ready for a pond, what would you all suggest I do about tank size? One pleco is common and pretty small. He has not grown much at all in the time we have had him. The other pleco is one of the fancy orange ones with whiskers, also small and always inside the castle- he doesn't ever come out. He was white when we got him.  The gold fish are 3 fan tails, one lionhead, one black moor and a red capped oranda.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would suggest that you research the fish that you have...that would be first and foremost in answering your questions...
some people say that plecos do fine in cold water...i disagree..they are from South America...they are a warmer water fish...mid 70s anyhow...while they may survive in cooler water ; i assure you that they are not thriving....
and goldfish prefer cooler water...they can even winter over in 34 degree water...

but don't take my word for it....find out from the folks that really know about them...


----------



## OhMandy (Feb 19, 2013)

lohachata said:


> i would suggest that you research the fish that you have...that would be first and foremost in answering your questions...
> some people say that plecos do fine in cold water...i disagree..they are from South America...they are a warmer water fish...mid 70s anyhow...while they may survive in cooler water ; i assure you that they are not thriving....
> and goldfish prefer cooler water...they can even winter over in 34 degree water...
> 
> but don't take my word for it....*find out from the folks that really know about them.*..


 That's why I came here.  

Thanks. I will look into it further.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't have a pleco, but I do have two corys in with goldfish, at room temp (72 degrees Fahrenheit). They are very active and are doing well after about a year in that environment. 

I did research and found two schools (pun unintended) of thought on corys: some said they are fine in low 70s, some said they need 78+ degree water.

Go figure.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually there are a number of cory species that do not do well in warm water.. Schleromystax Barbatus like cool water..often temps above 76 they will start to die off...i had mine breeding at 68-70...also many aspidoras prefer cooler water...


----------

